# How to mod a case ?



## Harshverma (May 10, 2013)

hello guys , I want to mod my current case (a local case by Majjr , mid tower) 
mod includes 
adding 140mm LED fan and a grill in front 
cutting side panel and make it transparent and install 120mm LED fan 
installing LED strips and LED lightings 
I am from Delhi , so from where I can buy the stuff needed like grills , LED strips , etc 
thanks in advance

my mobo : asus P5QPL-AM
 so will i be able to install required number of fans ?


----------



## CyberKID (May 10, 2013)

For modding your case, you'll be needing a lot of tools, and believe me, they are seriously expensive.Stuff like cutting, sanding and grinding tools will be required.
Also, motherboard has nothing to do with the number of fans you could install, but the PSU has.


----------



## Harshverma (May 10, 2013)

like how much money required for side panel cutting and spray paints


----------



## avinandan012 (May 10, 2013)

go to your loacl car modding shop or local greel making(cheaper) shop. give them measurements & they will cut the side panel & acrylic plexi. 

If you want to do by yourself then you need (1)a vertical machine saw & (2)some non stiky adhesive tapes.
(3) a big file
(4) a ATX pin remover
(5) basic set of dremel
(6) cable sleeve & hit shrink tubing
(7) a cigerate lighter
(8) rivets & rivet mounter

these are bare minimums for modding

search ebay 
better contact mnpctech


----------



## Harshverma (May 10, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> go to your loacl car modding shop or local greel making(cheaper) shop. give them measurements & they will cut the side panel & acrylic plexi.
> 
> If you want to do by yourself then you need (1)a vertical machine saw & (2)some non stiky adhesive tapes.
> (3) a big file
> ...



and what about decals and spray paints


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 12, 2013)

Visit a good modding site (bit-tech.net is my fav) and get ideas from various mods (don't just copy them).


----------



## Harshverma (May 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Visit a good modding site (bit-tech.net is my fav) and get ideas from various mods (don't just copy them).



Thanx


----------

